# apple TV et freebox



## MAR69 (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je désire acheter un apple TV mais je je voudrais connaître la manière de le connecter en ethernet à ma freebox V5. J'ai la chance d'avoir un cablage ethernet chez moi donc je ne veux pas utiliser le WIFI.

Ma config est la suivante : imac G5 dans une pièce relié par ethernet à ma freebox sous la TV. la prise RJ45 est donc déjà prise. 

Est-ce que je dois activer le mode routeur de ma free sachant que j'ai je veux brancher aussi un ampli Av dessus (rj45) ? ou dois-je utiliser une "multiprise ethernet" (switch ?)  ?


----------



## fpoil (19 Mars 2008)

MAR69 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je désire acheter un apple TV mais je je voudrais connaître la manière de le connecter en ethernet à ma freebox V5. J'ai la chance d'avoir un cablage ethernet chez moi donc je ne veux pas utiliser le WIFI.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

dèjà une question : quelle freebox as tu ? V4 ou V5 HD ?

1 réponse pour l'instant:

Il faudra que tu actives la fonction routeur de ta freebox.

PS: vu comme tu décris ta config, tu dois avoir une freebox V4 avec 1 seule prise ethernet donc oui il te faut un switch que tu connectes à ta freebox puis auquel tu connectes ton G5 et ta future AppleTV

Ampli Av ? sur l'appleTV ? pas besoin de rj45, tu la connectes soit en optique soit en coaxial


----------



## MAR69 (19 Mars 2008)

comme indiqué  c'est bien une freeboxV5HD.

en fait j'ai un ampli AV qui possède une sortie rj45 ainsi qu'un lecteur de dvd avec une prise identique. Je veux donc connecter ces 2 appareils ainsi que l'appleTv sur la freebox.

si j'active le routeur de la free est ce que l'apple tv sera vue par mon imac ?


----------



## zarmaa (21 Mars 2008)

salut

Si tu a une freebox HD L'appleTV sera detecté via le wifi. Je comprend pas pourquoi mettre un cable car cette boxe a du wifi  a l'interieur

Ensuite a savoir que c'est la box Adsl qui a la fonction routeur ( et ou on branche les cables ) et non celle sous la tv.
Une fois passer en mode routeur ta freebox detecteura ton appletv comme un ordinateur.

Et pour fini oui ton apple tv sera vue par ton imac (seulement itunes) sauf si tu installe le patchstik.


----------



## MAR69 (25 Mars 2008)

j'ai la chance de posséder un réseau ethernet domestique : pourquoi utiliser du wifi alors que le filaire est certainement plus "stable" ?

Donc si je te suis bien, mon apple TV sera bien vu par mon imac (via itunes) au travers de ma freebox qui me servira de routeur ? Apple TV qui sera connecté à mon ampli en hdmi.


----------



## fpoil (25 Mars 2008)

Tout à fait.

Si je comprends bien, tu as les 2 modules de la freebox HD près de ta TV (la partie routeur et le module HD en lui-même).

Ta freebox à un switch 4 ports donc tu peux y connecter directement 4 appareils au max en ethernet + le module HD qui a lui sa propre entrée (le connecteur rj45 jaune): comme sur la photo ici

Une fois la fonction routeur activée, tout tes appareils connectés devraient se voir


----------



## MAR69 (25 Mars 2008)

tout est dit
Il ne me reste plus qu'à tester


----------

